# Bandwidth control



## kengo24649 (Apr 21, 2011)

is there a way i can control the amount of bandwidth my brother uses? he spend all day watching videos on youtube (4 -6 youtube tabs) and waiting for the buffer to finish, i've already told him that he should just watch 1 videos at a time but he wont listen  is there such software for me to limit his bandwidth usage so that i wont get affected by the things he does on the internet?  we are both connected to a router, Linksys WRT54G v5.0 firmware 
and yes there is a QoS feature i just dont know how it works and how to set it up


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 21, 2011)

dd-wrt thats what i use, it can do it, if thats a v5 router its limited to micro, i used to have one, upgraded to uhh, WRT54G v2.0, then WHR-HP-GN [awesome cheap router, antenna upgradeable, good buy]

dd-wrt can do just about anything, personaly i prefer openWRT myself but alot of things are easier to pull off in dd-wrt so its pretty darn popular


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 21, 2011)

On pc: NetLimiter. On the router: use dd-wrt


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the replies. @mrhuggles can you post the DL link of that dd-wrt ur saying?

i kinda fucked up our router now, (connected directly to modem) i forgot the config of it for it to connect to  Router>Modem>Internet xD


----------



## v12dock (Apr 21, 2011)

http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G_v5.0_&_5.1_&_6.0

This should get you started


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 21, 2011)

dd-wrt is as good as it gets (and it's what I use), unfortunately it's a little complicated.

One of my friends who is less technically inclined showed me Gargoyle (based on open-wrt), which includes all the bandwidth monitoring/limiting features from dd-wrt but it's designed for novices.

If you're installing software locally you have several options (such as Netlimiter mentioned by Thracken).  Someone else on TPU mentioned Traffic Shaper XP, but I've never tried it.  Most gateway servers will also provide QoS and bandwidth control, but they'll also provide a lot of extra features that you'll never use.


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 22, 2011)

@Streetfighter2 ok i already fixed my router's firmware now, i dont want to fuck it up again xD 
my linksys is WRT54G V5.0 Firmware Version is  v1.02.8    
so i went to gargoyle website and found several links but am not sure which to download cuz if my router fucks up again it will be a lot of work to fix it :S


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually use NetLimiter on LAN parties to stop the game patch exchange p2p from clogging up my gaming bandwidth


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 22, 2011)

ehh i tried netlimiter but i need to install into his pc right? cant there be like for router? controling the bandwidth of a certain router port so that there is control for the badnwidth he using?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> ehh i tried netlimiter but i need to install into his pc right? cant there be like for router?



All limiter programs for PC are supposed to be installed on the PC you want to limit.
For your router, you would need some software to run ON the router, and DD-WRT is afaik the only thing that will work there.


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 22, 2011)

ok so i went to DD-WRT and searched for my Linksys there which is:
 WRT54G V5.0 Firmware Version is v1.02.8
and found this: 


 but which of this 2 should i download?
i am just making sure so i wouldnt screw up again


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 23, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> @Streetfighter2 ok i already fixed my router's firmware now, i dont want to fuck it up again xD
> my linksys is WRT54G V5.0 Firmware Version is  v1.02.8
> so i went to gargoyle website and found several links but am not sure which to download cuz if my router fucks up again it will be a lot of work to fix it :S


OpenWRT (which Gargoyle is based on) is not compatible with your router because it only has a 2MB flash.  Sorry 

(If I'd noticed this earlier I wouldn't have recommended Gargoyle.)



kengo24649 said:


> ok so i went to DD-WRT and searched for my Linksys there which is:
> WRT54G V5.0 Firmware Version is v1.02.8
> and found this: [url]http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6452/ddwrt.jpg[/URL]
> but which of this 2 should i download?
> i am just making sure so i wouldnt screw up again


http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G_v5.0_&_5.1_&_6.0

I just want to reiterate that you can bork your router when attempting to flash DD-WRT.

Also, there is quite a lot of reading and studying that should be done unless you don't mind buying a new router or you already have experience flashing routers.  The process itself is actually quite simple, but you want to do it all correctly and be prepared in case something goes wrong.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

installing dd-wrt is not for the novice if you do not understand what you are doing YOU WILL BRICK the router emphasis on the "WILL"
even if you do know what you are doing you can still brick it


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2011)

It's pretty easy, just read up on it. For DD-WRT you need to use both of those downloads shown.
U flash with one first, then flash with the second. But, i must emphasize, read up on it in the wikis. there should be an article giving you step-by-step instructions for your router.

Edit - And make sure you use your exact model number, there are a few iterations of the WRT54G with varying flash memory sizes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 23, 2011)

your router undoubtedly already has some kind of QoS functionality. without getting too involved in it you can simply set your computers packets to a higher priority than his and you should see an immediate improvement.


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 23, 2011)

This is how the QoS looks:




i am on Port 3 so i set it on high priority. thats the only thing i've done so far, and i dont want to touch those options over there cuz i might just screw things up, such as flow control idk if i should set it enable or disable  for more internet speed 
and if could anyone could tell how much upstream bandwidth i should put there.


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 23, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> your router undoubtedly already has some kind of QoS functionality. without getting too involved in it you can simply set your computers packets to a higher priority than his and you should see an immediate improvement.



yes there is improvement, but once he opens 5 -7 youtube tabs its kind of thesame even i am set on high priority


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, Easy Rhino is not entirely correct.  The QoS features on stock wrt54g firmware are notoriously lacking.


OneMoar said:


> installing dd-wrt is not for the novice if you do not understand what you are doing YOU WILL BRICK the router emphasis on the "WILL"
> even if you do know what you are doing you can still brick it


Many of my friends, who have little or no technical knowledge, managed to do it.  Everyone has to start somewhere.

kengo24649 will have to do some reading, but he can ask questions when he gets stuck.  I have faith. 


silkstone said:


> For DD-WRT you need to use both of those downloads shown.


That statement does not concur with the official instructions:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G_v5.0_&_5.1_&_6.0


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> That statement does not concur with the official instructions:
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G_v5.0_&_5.1_&_6.0



Hmm. sorry, i hadn;t read the instructions for the WRT54G - on mine i had to flash both, first a preliminary Firmware, then the full firmware.
I'm reading that link now.


*Navigate to the folder that you are using, and select vxworks_prep_03.bin.
Hit upgrade.*
Wait for FIVE FULL MINUTES. Go for a walk. Don't you TOUCH that router for FIVE MINUTES.
When five full Earth minutes have passed, power cycle the router.
Browse again to 192.168.1.1. If you get a blank window, clear your browser cache. NOW you should be in the MANAGEMENT MODE window.
*Select the My54gImage.bin file that you created. Hit Apply.
Wait for the "Upgrade Success" message, and then WAIT FIVE FULL MINUTES again. Don't TOUCH your router.*

Are those two steps not applying 2 different firmwares? one preparatory one for the full firmware?

Sry, i only have experience flashing my D-Link Dir-600, which was a bit of a pain as there seemed to be a few different guides each with slightly different steps.

Ahh, i see now.. those two downloads in the window aren't used to flash his router, right?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 23, 2011)

silkstone said:


> > _*Navigate to the folder that you are using, and select vxworks_prep_03.bin.
> > Hit upgrade.*
> > Wait for FIVE FULL MINUTES. Go for a walk. Don't you TOUCH that router for FIVE MINUTES.
> > When five full Earth minutes have passed, power cycle the router.
> ...


VxWorks is the OS that Linksys wrt54g routers (v5 and up) use.  Unfortunately the bootloader for VxWorks isn't compatible with dd-wrt so a Common Firmware Environment (CFE) must first be flashed.  Once CFE is in place, the dd-wrt firmware can be flashed.  

I'm pretty sure everything I just said is included in the legendary "peacock thread".


silkstone said:


> Ahh, i see now.. those two downloads in the window aren't used to flash his router, right?


Correct, that was what I was trying to point out.


----------



## kengo24649 (Apr 23, 2011)

@streetfighter so there are  2 links up there on the image which of those 2 should i download?
after downloading one of em i just upgrade my firmware to it right?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 23, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> @streetfighter so there are  2 links up there on the image which of those 2 should i download? *Neither*
> after downloading one of em i just upgrade my firmware to it right? *No*


Please follow the official instructions.

There you will be directed to download the following:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=58231

*For the love of god follow the instructions!*

Personally I wouldn't read the entire peacock thread, but do scan it for information that relates to you.  Other than that, follow the instructions!


----------

